# WE NEED TO GET TO HAWAII



## Archon Haz (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey people! It's Vision and Carley from the Jambo - and we need to get to Hawaii cheep. Anyone have any idea how to go about it? THe flights seem to be super expensive. We are basically up for anything.. If you know any helpful info hit me up.

- Vizion,


----------



## faa (Oct 31, 2016)

yeaaaaa guyyyssss im trying to smoke some maui wowie what's good with a cheap ride to the islands


----------



## bluewaffle (Oct 31, 2016)

Basically: https://www.skyscanner.ca/

Try it - you may get lucky and catch a cheap flight with a few hours to get to the gate. The idea is explained here:


----------



## NattyKiwi (Oct 31, 2016)

Iv been here a year now. What island you trying to get to ?
Try to catch a flight from Seattle, Portland, or San Fran.
I paid 192$ for a straight flight from PDX last Nov


----------



## Mustbenice (Oct 31, 2016)

Archon Haz: Save your money. Even if you find a cheap way to get there, the only cheap way to live there that I found was living off the land

Steve James: Workin some sorcery! Lol good shit! I paid almost 3 to for times for a one way there a few years ago.

Faa: Hawiian gold is the land race that grows on the island. They often keep it stored as the whole plant -- Au natural


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 1, 2016)

TRASH BARGE


----------



## NattyKiwi (Nov 1, 2016)

Mustbenice said:


> Steve James: Workin some sorcery! Lol good shit! I paid almost 3 to for times for a one way there a few years ago.



Shoots! I wish brah. I'd be Makin magic work to get you all cheap tickets!!

Not gonna lie. I totally bought my ticket 3 months in advanced. I did notice that if you look at airlines by the calander view, just one day can make a 100-200$ difference.

Hope to see you guys out here one day!


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 5, 2016)

yeah just use the flight aggregator apps, you can get one way flights as cheap as $150....I was on Kauai a few years ago and a guy I met there found a once in a lifetime flight for like $100. just keep looking at flights. if you're trying to leave within the next month or so you're probably not gonna get the best price, but still look at the calendar views like they said in the post above... all that said I probably paid $300 for my flight which I still consider cheap. 

side note, Hawaii is pretty but the locs are shitty and it is a bit blown out....you will definitely not be the only people showing up broke and chasing the dream..... lots of fighting, violence, meth and shitty vibes in general, very much in clash with the beauty of the environment. rich and flaky white people, poor and angry brown people, and a bunch of floaters like us caught between and catching shit from both sides. to the rich folks, we're just another dirty bum soiling their retirement paradise, and to the locals, we're just another haole come to take advantage. also, if you go in the winter, the surf is up and the ocean can and will kill you.

I'm not trying to be a buzzkill, I learned a lot of hard lessons in Hawaii and I wished someone had prepared me for the culture war that I stepped into, cause it was like a slap in the face when I was expecting a laid back beach bum vacation

Sent from my SM-G935V using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Eyegor (Nov 5, 2016)

Have any boat punk skills? Or something else to offer. Cruising boats are sometimes willing to take on a passenger or two as crew. It can be sketchy and there's not a lot of opportunity but I've hitched a ride more than once by walking the local marinas and chatting up the boaters.
PS: never made an ocean hop this way but trips of a few hundred miles isn't nothing either.


----------



## NattyKiwi (Nov 10, 2016)

I mean Oahu Is prolly like that if your busking all day and living on a beach. These people take pride in da Aina and work 1-3 jobs themselves. I live Big Island in South Kona in the farming community with all the hard working locals and have had no problems at all. Iv been here a year already. I spearfish, go cruise, hunt, and get chill at the beach with brews. 

Meth is definitely a problem, but its not like in Oahu at all.


----------



## briancray (Jan 7, 2017)

Fly out of Seattle when its not around christmas or the new year and you should find a price under $200. I am flying back on the 12th of January for $154 to Seattle. Book with Delta because they suck and if they overbook make sure you offer up your seat...they normally give like 200 to 400 in ticket vouchers. Just check flights.google.com for the month. Also keep in mind inter island flights are about 100 a flight. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 7, 2017)

Try building a raft out of discarded materials and sailing ⛵️ sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## briancray (Jan 7, 2017)

Renegade said:


> Try building a raft out of discarded materials and sailing ⛵️ sounds like a lot of fun.



Inter island yes...but a few thousand mile journey on a raft from discarded materials? Sounds like you would need prior sailing experience, navigational sense and a lot of luck. Then again the Polynesians came over in canoes. I guess it's how extreme you wanna do it.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 7, 2017)

junglegreencleeds said:


> Inter island yes...but a few thousand mile journey on a raft from discarded materials? Sounds like you would need prior sailing experience, navigational sense and a lot of luck. Then again the Polynesians came over in canoes. I guess it's how extreme you wanna do it.



Yeah they were on that hardcore shit.. i think its possible if you have the know how and experience..


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 18, 2017)

I found that the cheapest way to and from Hawaii is to go three Vegas. I got 4 nights hotel and round trip ticket from Hawaii to Vegas for $250. Vegas is joked as one of the hawaiian islands. I just paid 250 for next day from San Fran to oahu.


----------



## Caro (Apr 25, 2017)

https://matadornetwork.com/notebook/how-to-travel-by-cargo-ship/


I'm responding a bit late but this could be an option. In the article it says that it's more expensive than flying but I've heard of people doing it for cheap, depending on who you talk to.


----------

